# Older foote transmission, should they be serviced?



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm just wondering about the foote trannys in the lawn tractors like mine.

I have heard that they are basically sealed units that normally don't need servicing but what about like mine which is now 19 years old and has never been cracked open.

Should I crack it open and drain and fill it back up? Or should I just ignore it and use it like it is until it actually breaks?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well normally I would say "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" but those older transmissions used to be packed with grease, which dries up and breaks down over the years. The grease usually gets pushed away from the gears and does little to lube them when it drys up. So I think it might not be a bad Idea to split it open and check, if your unit is filled oil then I probably would not mess with it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, it wouldn't hurt to regrease it...

The trans in mine right now is a tecumseh peerless 7 speed model...
well... grease dried up and the trans was running on nothing with the previous guy (it slipped like mad, heated like crazy) so to get a little more life out of it, I just dumped whatever in it (gear oil, engine oil, soon to add some very thing oil treatment I have laying around) Just testin to see how long it will go... lol (only thing tecumseh makes right, is these transaxles)

DO NOT use gear oil in a greased trans... it'll just leak out.. If the axle bearings weren't worn out on mine like they are, Won't leak as much as mine....


If its sealed for life... it won't have no drain or fill what so ever.....


----------

